# Anyone gigging with a Mini Rectifier?



## ROB SILVER (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been gigging with a JCA20H for a while now, but I am seriously considering a Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier.

Is anyone gigging with one already got any comments?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 25, 2012)

saw a punk band a while back play a decently big local venue. 

like I said it was a decently big venue so i was a little suprised, but miced up, it doesnt matter. hell for that show, I ran direct with my axe fx ii and no monitors except for the main monitors with the full band mix


----------



## Loganator259 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have only played 3 gigs with mine since my band is still pretty new, but it does great, 2 of those gigs were not mic'd and it was fine, it sounds killer! 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jan 1, 2013)

I would say that if you're not having problems gigging with your JCA20H, you should be just fine with the Mini Recto.


----------

